# Denuncia a un hombre por masturbarse junto a ella en Granada: «Me sentí atacada sin que me tocaran»



## urano (8 Dic 2021)

Tras dar a conocer el tema en redes sociales, varias chicas han contactado con la joven afirmando haber sufrido lo mismo con ese individuo

*




*









Denuncia a un hombre por masturbarse junto a ella en Granada: «Me sentí atacada sin que me tocaran»


Tras dar a conocer el tema en redes sociales, varias chicas han contactado con la joven afirmando haber sufrido lo mismo con ese individuo




www.ideal.es


----------



## ArturoB (8 Dic 2021)

La tía enseña la denuncia orgullosa como si fuese un logro "fijaos tan buena que estoy que necesitan masturbarse en mi cara"


----------



## WasP (8 Dic 2021)

ArturoB dijo:


> La tía enseña la denuncia orgullosa como si fuese un logro "fijaos tan buena que estoy que necesitan masturbarse en mi cara"



Lo está, negar la evidencia no tiene ningún sentido...


----------



## theelf (8 Dic 2021)

Buenas tetas


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Dic 2021)

Le echó la leche encima?


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (8 Dic 2021)

no es la hermana de paco león?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Dic 2021)

Cosas de andaluces, vayan saliendo...


----------



## esNecesario (8 Dic 2021)

Quien de los burbujos ha sido?


----------



## ray merryman (8 Dic 2021)

Sin ganas de crear polémica pero da para paja


----------



## Widowmaker (8 Dic 2021)

El hombre tiene derecho a disfrutar de su cuerpo y su sexualidad. ¡Pero si estas cosas ya vienen hasta en los libros de texto!


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (8 Dic 2021)

ArturoB dijo:


> La tía enseña la denuncia orgullosa como si fuese un logro "fijaos tan buena que estoy que necesitan masturbarse en mi cara"



Lo que está es orgullosa de no haberle tenido miedo y haberlo denunciado. Lo que hizo ese tío no es normal y es acoso, al igual que no es normal que un tío se saque el churro para mear en un parque sin al menos taparse tras un árbol y con mucha gente alrededor, incluyendo sobre todo a niños que no se dieron cuenta, como yo cuando me senté en el banco, porque estaban jugando, en cuanto lo vi me largué, lástima que no hubiera ninguna vigilancia porque sino hubiera dado aviso.


----------



## Cabrea2 (8 Dic 2021)

Ya que lo va a denunciar le podia haber enseñado una teta pa que acabara antes.


----------



## ArturoB (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lo que está es orgullosa de no haberle tenido miedo y haberlo denunciado. Lo que hizo ese tío no es normal y es acoso, al igual que no es normal que un tío se saque el churro para mear en un parque sin al menos taparse tras un árbol y con mucha gente alrededor, incluyendo sobre todo a niños que no se dieron cuenta, como yo cuando me senté en el banco, porque estaban jugando, en cuanto lo vi me largué, lástima que no hubiera ninguna vigilancia porque sino hubiera dado aviso.



Tú pones una denuncia y te vas a tu casa, no a la prensa a lucirla como un trofeo.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (8 Dic 2021)

Sí está amargada será por cruzarse con flipados y si te leyese estaría el doble de amargada.


----------



## Cabrea2 (8 Dic 2021)

Widowmaker dijo:


> El hombre tiene derecho a disfrutar de su cuerpo y su sexualidad. ¡Pero si estas cosas ya vienen hasta en los libros de texto!



Errrrrrorrrrr....

¿ se ha identificado antes a que sexo corresponde?


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Dic 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Cosas de andaluces, vayan saliendo...



Sí, por aquí casi todo el mundo la tiene dura.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (8 Dic 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Sí, por aquí casi todo el mundo la tiene dura.



Sí, la cabeza sobre todo


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (8 Dic 2021)

El "hombre" era andaluz o de "Al-Andalus"?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (8 Dic 2021)

Me
La
Fo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Dic 2021)

ya ni pajas se puede hacer uno tranquilamente.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Dic 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Sí, por aquí casi todo el mundo la tiene dura.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (8 Dic 2021)

Y si no se masturba es que la ningunea...


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (8 Dic 2021)

ArturoB dijo:


> Tú pones una denuncia y te vas a tu casa, no a la prensa a lucirla como un trofeo.



Lucir una denuncia no es delito, lucir la churra en sitios públicos sí.


----------



## DEREC (8 Dic 2021)

Pero como vamos a tomar en serio a las mujeres si van por la vida llorando continuamente? Sí, llorando, son unas putas lloronas a las que un soplido les molesta.

Una vez pare en un área de servicio a mear en un arbusto, cuando me di la vuelta había un pavo a unos metros tocándose el paquete y mirándome. Supongo que pare en el área equivocada. Simplemente le grite, me meti en mi coche y sali pitando de alli. A la media hora ya se me habia olvidado el asunto.

Estas pedorras tienen que molestar con chorradas a la policía y salir en todos los medios si no no están tranquilas. Se tiene que parar en mundo por que a ellas les han ofendido.


----------



## Ursur (8 Dic 2021)

Mi mujera, un dia de jovenzuela, salía de trabajar a las cuatro de la tarde. Agosto en Murcia, calles solitarias, la muchacha iba hacia su casa y desde un coche le chistaron. Cuando se volvió a mirar un pervertido se la machacaba mientras trataba de enseñarse. No sabía el pobre con quién se enfrentaba.
Mi mujera no se hubiese echado una foto con la denuncia. Cogió una piedra de varios kilos que se encontró en un macetero y corrió tras el coche que ya metía primera, picha al aire, para ponerse a cubierto. La piedra entró por el cristal de atrás y llegó hasta el cambio de marchas, machacándole, cosas del destino, la mano de las pajas.
La historia terminó con la subsiguiente denuncia en comisaría y el consejo de los agentes de no tirar piedras a vecino ninguno so pena de prisión.
La matrícula permitió dar con el interfecto, vecino de un pueblo de al lado y con varios antecedentes por temas similares.
La pena de mi mujer es no haber acertado en plena testuz.
No he visto la foto con la denuncia. Me habría gustado ver la foto con la piedra.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lucir una denuncia no es delito, lucir la churra en sitios públicos sí.



¿Y si sacudes la sardina con la mano dentro del pantalón?


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Dic 2021)

melafo brutalmente.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2021)

Ursur dijo:


> Mi mujera, un dia de jovenzuela, salía de trabajar a las cuatro de la tarde. Agosto en Murcia, calles solitarias, la muchacha iba hacia su casa y desde un coche le chistaron. Cuando se volvió a mirar un pervertido se la machacaba mientras trataba de enseñarse. No sabía el pobre con quién se enfrentaba.
> Mi mujera no se hubiese echado una foto con la denuncia. Cogió una piedra de varios kilos que se encontró en un macetero y corrió tras el coche que ya metía primera, picha al aire, para ponerse a cubierto. La piedra entró por el cristal de atrás y llegó hasta el cambio de marchas, machacándole, cosas del destino, la mano de las pajas.
> La historia terminó con la subsiguiente denuncia en comisaría y el consejo de los agentes de no tirar piedras a vecino ninguno so pena de prisión.
> La matrícula permitió dar con el interfecto, vecino de un pueblo de al lado y con varios antecedentes por temas similares.
> ...



Resumen:

Mi mujer era una jovenzuela murciana que tenía movidas con hombres en coches.


----------



## sisar_vidal (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lo que está es orgullosa de no haberle tenido miedo y haberlo denunciado. Lo que hizo ese tío no es normal y es acoso, al igual que no es normal que un tío se saque el churro para mear en un parque sin al menos taparse tras un árbol y con mucha gente alrededor, incluyendo sobre todo a niños que no se dieron cuenta, como yo cuando me senté en el banco, porque estaban jugando, en cuanto lo vi me largué, lástima que no hubiera ninguna vigilancia porque sino hubiera dado aviso.



No falla, rojo


----------



## Furymundo (8 Dic 2021)

Saco de papas dijo:


> melafo brutalmente.



con furia porcina ? 
de joven tuvo que estar bastante potable

pero ya esta agria.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No falla, rojo



creo que es mujerah.


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> con furia porcina ?
> de joven tuvo que estar bastante potable
> 
> pero ya esta agria.



Tenemos aquí el primer gay de la tarde.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (8 Dic 2021)

Ursur dijo:


> Mi mujera, un dia de jovenzuela, salía de trabajar a las cuatro de la tarde. Agosto en Murcia, calles solitarias, la muchacha iba hacia su casa y desde un coche le chistaron. Cuando se volvió a mirar un pervertido se la machacaba mientras trataba de enseñarse. No sabía el pobre con quién se enfrentaba.
> Mi mujera no se hubiese echado una foto con la denuncia. Cogió una piedra de varios kilos que se encontró en un macetero y corrió tras el coche que ya metía primera, picha al aire, para ponerse a cubierto. La piedra entró por el cristal de atrás y llegó hasta el cambio de marchas, machacándole, cosas del destino, la mano de las pajas.
> La historia terminó con la subsiguiente denuncia en comisaría y el consejo de los agentes de no tirar piedras a vecino ninguno so pena de prisión.
> La matrícula permitió dar con el interfecto, vecino de un pueblo de al lado y con varios antecedentes por temas similares.
> ...



En agosto las piedras a esa hora y en esa zona están más calientes que el supuesto conductor del coche que huyó ¿Llevaba tu pareja guantes o te has inventado la historia?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Dic 2021)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Tenemos aquí el primer gay de la tarde.



No le falta razón, las mujeres como los coches, pierden valor desde el mismo día que echan a rodar. La de la foto aún está bien, pero ya tiene sus kilómetros encima y se nota.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lo que está es orgullosa de no haberle tenido miedo y haberlo denunciado. Lo que hizo ese tío no es normal y es acoso, al igual que no es normal que un tío se saque el churro para mear en un parque sin al menos taparse tras un árbol y con mucha gente alrededor, incluyendo sobre todo a niños que no se dieron cuenta, como yo cuando me senté en el banco, porque estaban jugando, en cuanto lo vi me largué, lástima que no hubiera ninguna vigilancia porque sino hubiera dado aviso.



Si se visten como prostitutas, es normal que las confundan con lo que no son, o dicen no ser.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Dic 2021)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Tenemos aquí el primer gay de la tarde.



 
te veo tomandote un cafe con ella. 
contandote ella sus MIERDAS


----------



## randomizer (8 Dic 2021)

¿Sabe esta SUBNORMAL que el exhibicionismo es delito solo si se realiza ante menores o incapacitados? Oh, espera...


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (8 Dic 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Y si sacudes la sardina con la mano dentro del pantalón?



Ahí ya es complicado juzgarlo como delito al ser más discreto, tan complicado como que el supuesto autor haciendo eso llegue al orgasmo


----------



## Hamtel (8 Dic 2021)

Y no le pillo la matrícula?. Todo muy creible, sí


----------



## Covaleda (8 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 863509
> *
> 
> ...



Veo la paja en el ojo ajeno.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Dic 2021)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si se visten como prostitutas, es normal que las confundan con lo que no son, o dicen no ser.



_“Te ves como un maldita perra en celo. Y si una pandilla de negros te viola será tu culpa, ¡porque tú lo provocaste!" _

*Mel Gibson a su exnovia Oksana Grigorieva *


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lucir una denuncia no es delito, lucir la churra en sitios públicos sí.



No siempre.
Depende de varias cosas, pero principalmente de si es ante niños o discapacitados.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (8 Dic 2021)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si se visten como prostitutas, es normal que las confundan con lo que no son, o dicen no ser.



¿Quién se viste como prostituta? Porque la de la foto no está vestida de ese modo, si tú la estás etiquetando de ese modo es porque tu mente y mirada están sucias.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (8 Dic 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> No siempre.
> Depende de varias cosas, pero principalmente de si es ante niños o discapacitados.



Y de otras personas que no han pedido que se la machaquen delante suya.


----------



## Ursur (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> En agosto las piedras a esa hora y en esa zona están más calientes que el supuesto conductor del coche que huyó ¿Llevaba tu pareja guantes o te has inventado la historia?



No me la invento, compañero conforero, mi mujer la ha contado varias veces desde que la conozco.
No sabría decirte si la piedra sesteaba a la sombra o si mi señora, cuya mala virgen es antológica, ressiste el calor cómo piel de lagarto, que también pudiera ser.


----------



## Ursur (8 Dic 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Resumen:
> 
> Mi mujer era una jovenzuela murciana que tenía movidas con hombre en coches.



Escaso e injusto resumen para ser fiel a la verdad.
Yo se lo resumo: pervertido cree que su gusanito de la felicidad es igual para él que para todos se encuentra con hembra alfa que si le dejan espacio lo hubiese castrado a tirones, cosa muy normal y deseable para la inmensa mayoría de la población.


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Y de otras personas que no han pedido que se la machaquen delante suya.



Estas confundiendo deseos con realidad.
Que algo sea una obscenidad propia de un gilipollas no significa que tenga que ser, necesariamente, delictivo.
Delito de exhibicionismo (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (8 Dic 2021)

El problema de estos asuntos siempre es el mismo. La incoherencia, el cinismo y la caradura.

Quieren que las traten con la cortesía, miramientos y melindres propios de las señoritas de antaño, pero al mismo tiempo zorrear cuando les apetezca con las golfas de ahora. Lo mejor de ambos mundos porque ellas lo valen, pero sin hacer nada por merecerlo. Machistas cuando les interesa, feministas cuando les conviene. Santas y putas a la vez según el maromo que tengan delante.

Y nosotros tenemos que tragar con su doble juego y mentiras, porque lo contrario es agredirlas, de alguna u otra forma.

Y que conste que me parece bien la denuncia. Pero luego ellas se sacan las tetas o te enseñan el ojete y no puedes decirles nada. Y no es que me moleste, pero como mínimo que acepten las consecuencias de sus actos y no vayan quejándose de que los hombres "las violan" con la mirada, que ya hay que tener caradura y poca vergüenza.


----------



## Eric Finch (8 Dic 2021)

Cuando yo era joven solían ser los tontos de los pueblos (o de las ciudades) los que se dedicaban a hacerse pajas a cuatro manos, como monos. En aquellos tiempos, a diferencia de éstos, no se exhibían los tontos ni se presumía de la subnormalidad.

Pero ahora parece ser que el heteropatriarcado represor se sirve de ellos en su misión de oprimir a las mujeres presentes, pasadas, futuras y de las líneas paralelas del tiempo.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (8 Dic 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Estas confundiendo deseos con realidad.
> Que algo sea una obscenidad propia de un gilipollas no significa que tenga que ser, necesariamente, delictivo.
> Delito de exhibicionismo (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Pues entonces deberían hacer modificaciones porque no es lógico ir a la calle y que las personas, por cruzarse con flipados, se tengan que sentir atemorizados.


----------



## Knight who says ni (8 Dic 2021)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Me
> La
> Fo



yo no, vas a la cárcel solo con pensar en ella.


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Dic 2021)

Proximamente, denuncias al hombre por el mero hecho de su existencia

Venga, a seguir votando judiada


----------



## Otrasvidas (8 Dic 2021)

Si fuera éste no lo hubiera denunciado:


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Pues entonces deberían hacer modificaciones porque no es lógico ir a la calle y que las personas, por cruzarse con flipados, se tengan que sentir atemorizados.



Eso es otra cosa.
Lo cierto es que, a día de hoy, eso no es necesariamente delito, salvo que se efectúe delante de menores y discapacitados.


----------



## aris (8 Dic 2021)

La noticia no dice qué es lo que se denuncia, es decir, es ¿acoso? ¿exhibicionismo?; porque si lo que ha denunciado es que se masturbaba pensando en ella estamos apañados.


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Dic 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No le falta razón, las mujeres como los coches, pierden valor desde el mismo día que echan a rodar. La de la foto aún está bien, pero ya tiene sus kilómetros encima y se nota.



Venga tio... matadme ya... pero si está para ponerla a 4 patas sin magreo previo.


----------



## Funci-vago (8 Dic 2021)

Ya ni una simple pajilla puede hacerse uno.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (8 Dic 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Si fuera éste no lo hubiera denunciado:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 863656



Claro que no. A este se la hace ella. Sin las manos además.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (8 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Tras dar a conocer el tema en redes sociales, varias chicas han contactado con la joven afirmando haber sufrido lo mismo con ese individuo
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 863509
> ...



Está enseñando el certificado de "Mujer Pajeada".


----------



## zapatitos (8 Dic 2021)

Yo no he sido eso está claro porque las tetas de silicona me la bajan en vez de subírmela.

Saludos.


----------



## deckard009 (8 Dic 2021)

Sexualizando hasta la foto con la denuncia, un poco más y sale en bikini y la foto al fondo casi sin verse. Tipico.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Dic 2021)

después se hizo un onlyfans...


----------



## ueee3 (8 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Tras dar a conocer el tema en redes sociales, varias chicas han contactado con la joven afirmando haber sufrido lo mismo con ese individuo
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 863509
> ...



Está buenísima. Y no sabemos cómo iba vestida cuando eso sucedió, ojo.

Está feo lo que hizo el enfermo. Pero ella está tremendísima y si hay algún enfermo es normal que lo atraiga, ¿no?


----------



## xicomalo (8 Dic 2021)

El foro justificando que un enfermo ande haciendose pajas delante de la gente ...


----------



## AssGaper (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lucir una denuncia no es delito, lucir la churra en sitios públicos sí.



Aqui habla de masturbarse, se ha podido pajear debajo del pantalon. Ahora tocarte la polla es ilegal? jaja
Ellas pueden ir con vibradores y plugs anales paseandose por ahi y no pasa nada lol


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2021)

Ursur dijo:


> hembra alfa



invent


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Dic 2021)

Ursur dijo:


> Mi mujera, un dia de jovenzuela, salía de trabajar a las cuatro de la tarde. Agosto en Murcia, calles solitarias, la muchacha iba hacia su casa y desde un coche le chistaron. Cuando se volvió a mirar un pervertido se la machacaba mientras trataba de enseñarse. No sabía el pobre con quién se enfrentaba.
> Mi mujera no se hubiese echado una foto con la denuncia. Cogió una piedra de varios kilos que se encontró en un macetero y corrió tras el coche que ya metía primera, picha al aire, para ponerse a cubierto. La piedra entró por el cristal de atrás y llegó hasta el cambio de marchas, machacándole, cosas del destino, la mano de las pajas.
> La historia terminó con la subsiguiente denuncia en comisaría y el consejo de los agentes de no tirar piedras a vecino ninguno so pena de prisión.
> La matrícula permitió dar con el interfecto, vecino de un pueblo de al lado y con varios antecedentes por temas similares.
> ...



Tampoco es para tanto.
Es sólo un nabo en la distancia.
Tu mujer sobrerreaccionó.


----------



## Albertojosua (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lucir una denuncia no es delito, lucir la churra en sitios públicos sí.



Muy bien saber tu el código penal. Jjajaja


----------



## SOY (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lucir una denuncia no es delito, lucir la churra en sitios públicos sí.



Por lo visto, NO estaba en un sitio público sino dentro de su coche. La que le ha denunciado se acercó al coche para grabarle.

_" Estaba consultando la tablet antes de salir del coche cuando escuchó unos golpes en el cristal: venían del turismo blanco que se acababa de situar a su lado. Al girar la cabeza, vio presuntamente a un hombre de unos 40-50 años mirándola fijamente a los ojos mientras se masturbaba. "_

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Ursur (8 Dic 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Tampoco es para tanto.
> Es sólo un nabo en la distancia.
> Tu mujer sobrerreaccionó.



Eso pregúnteselo a ella. En cualquier caso me gustaría conocer su reacción de usted si le pasara lo mismo...un nabo en la distancia y tal.


----------



## SOY (8 Dic 2021)

Ursur dijo:


> Eso pregúnteselo a ella. En cualquier caso me gustaría conocer su reacción de usted si le pasara lo mismo...un nabo en la distancia y tal.



Vaya a cualquier playa nudista y los verá. El tipo estaba en su coche, el cual es un lugar privado. La que ha denunciado dice que grabó al tipo mientras se masturbaba dentro de su coche (espacio privado), es decir, que ella podría haber incurrido en un delito contra la intimidad sexual.

Lo que hizo el tipo ni siquiera sería delito de exhibicionismo puesto que ella es mayor de edad y no parece tener ninguna discapacidad.

Seguramente ella le habrá denunciado por una infracción por exhibicionismo (art. 37.5) sancionada con una multa de 100€ a 600€. Aunque dudo que se le pueda aplicar ya que realiza esos actos en un espacio privado, su coche.

Artículo 37.5 de la ley de protección de la seguridad ciudadana:
37. 5. _La realización o incitación a la realización de actos que atenten contra la libertad e indemnidad sexual, o ejecutar actos de exhibición obscena, cuando no constituya infracción penal. _






BOE.es - BOE-A-2015-3442 Ley Orgánica 4/2015, de 30 de marzo, de protección de la seguridad ciudadana.







www.boe.es




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Dic 2021)

Ursur dijo:


> Eso pregúnteselo a ella. En cualquier caso me gustaría conocer su reacción de usted si le pasara lo mismo...un nabo en la distancia y tal.



No es motivo para agredir.
También es desagradable o atosigante un mendigo, pero no le das un ladrillazo en la cabeza.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (8 Dic 2021)

Widowmaker dijo:


> El hombre tiene derecho a disfrutar de su cuerpo y su sexualidad. ¡Pero si estas cosas ya vienen hasta en los libros de texto!



Yo no voy a defender a ese puto tarado, pero me toca los cojones que ellas sí pueden hacer alarde de su cuerpo y su sexualidad, y ponerse en sanfermines en tetas, porque ellas así lo desean y punto.
Pero ojo, no se le ocurra hacer lo mismo porque es una agresión super indecente.
Hasta los huevos de que todo gire alrededor del ombligo de una tía y de lo que le apetezca en cada momento.


----------



## wanamaker (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lucir una denuncia no es delito, *lucir la churra en sitios públicos sí*.



No es delito.
Si hay menores puede serlo, pero en este caso no.
A menos que a los jueces les de por reinterpretar el codigo penal y considerlo abuso sexual o algo asi, pero no es delito.
Es de cerdos, eso si.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Dic 2021)

Joder, no le dejan a uno con sus aficiones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2021)

En justa correspondencia de la ley del Talión ella tendría que haberse masturbado igualmente y permitir que él la grabase con su móvil


----------



## Henry Rearden (8 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Tras dar a conocer el tema en redes sociales, varias chicas han contactado con la joven afirmando haber sufrido lo mismo con ese individuo
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 863509
> ...


----------



## DonManuel (8 Dic 2021)

Pregunta seria, si me masturbo al lado de una chortina como esa PERO ella no puede ver mi asombrosamente masivo pene erecto, digamos que lo oculto con algo pero ella no puede ver nada, no digo nada, no la miro, pero claramente me estoy masturbando. Eso es delito? Es moralmente reprobable? Y si no me masturbo pero tengo una orgía fenomenal con ella en mi mente?


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Dic 2021)

Vaya mazas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Dic 2021)

y si era una mujer con pene? es pertinente la denuncia?


----------



## urbi et orbi (8 Dic 2021)

attention whore


----------



## terraenxebre (8 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Tras dar a conocer el tema en redes sociales, varias chicas han contactado con la joven afirmando haber sufrido lo mismo con ese individuo
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 863509
> ...



Si me pusiera, hasta se podría leer toda la denuncia.

Por cierto, bonitos ojos.


----------



## koul (8 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No falla, rojo



Justificador y entendedor de pajeros callejeros nuncafollistas, no falla, derechuzo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Dic 2021)

Pues si alguien se masturba a tu lado, te marchas o vuelves la cabeza.


----------



## sisar_vidal (8 Dic 2021)

koul dijo:


> Justificador y entendedor de pajeros callejeros nuncafollistas, no falla, derechuzo.



Si jajjaja viva er PP viva boocsss


----------



## roquerol (8 Dic 2021)

Buenas tetas, el pajero no tiene mal gusto.


----------



## Santirey (8 Dic 2021)

Hay que ser primate y degenerado. Pero vaya, lo mismo que las que van con las tetas o el culo fuera.


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Dic 2021)

no entiendo

¿ha habido amenaza? intimidación? insulto? la ha tocado? ha sido agredida por un chorro de lefa?

ya han tenido que rebuscar y rebuscar para que lo condenen a algo


----------



## bondiappcc (8 Dic 2021)

Sin ánimo de ofender, ¡vaya tetas!


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Dic 2021)

No me creo nada, huele a falso, hoy en día que todo Dios lleva telefono Y NO VEO FOTO DEL POLLON.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Dic 2021)

los que os estais pajeando ahora con la foto de ella, borrad toda prueba incriminatoria, pajearos offline con el PC / el movil apagado, y luego seguid foreando

nunca se sabe


----------



## John Connor (8 Dic 2021)

Ursur dijo:


> Mi mujera, un dia de jovenzuela, salía de trabajar a las cuatro de la tarde. Agosto en Murcia, calles solitarias, la muchacha iba hacia su casa y desde un coche le chistaron. Cuando se volvió a mirar un pervertido se la machacaba mientras trataba de enseñarse. No sabía el pobre con quién se enfrentaba.
> Mi mujera no se hubiese echado una foto con la denuncia. Cogió una piedra de varios kilos que se encontró en un macetero y corrió tras el coche que ya metía primera, picha al aire, para ponerse a cubierto. La piedra entró por el cristal de atrás y llegó hasta el cambio de marchas, machacándole, cosas del destino, la mano de las pajas.
> La historia terminó con la subsiguiente denuncia en comisaría y el consejo de los agentes de no tirar piedras a vecino ninguno so pena de prisión.
> La matrícula permitió dar con el interfecto, vecino de un pueblo de al lado y con varios antecedentes por temas similares.
> ...



Esto da para peli de Almodóvar.


----------



## Orgelmeister (8 Dic 2021)

Y no hay más.

A mi me decían que si te pierdes mucho tiempo dando pábulo y hablando de las imbecilidades de un imbécil, terminas por ser tan imbécil como el imbécil.

Esta viborilla quiere su minuto de gloria a costa del pobre imbécil que seguramente tiene alguna tara mental.


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Dic 2021)

Todavía me acuerdo de aquel pobre enfermo que, dentro de su super cochazo 4x4 se ponía a dar vueltas en la glorieta de Príncipe Pío con la minga al aire, buscando que alguna mujer que viajaba en los autobuses que en aquella época paraban allí le mirara. Me tocó verlo dos veces.
También me acuerdo de aquel chaval guineano tan bien educado que, aparcado junto a la boca de metro de mi barrio, me llamó desde la ventanilla de su coche para preguntarme por una dirección, pidiéndome que le indicara dónde quedaba en el mapa que tenía. Y en vez del mapa tenía una morcilla que se estaba zumbando. Éste era tan educado que, al ver mi cara de asco, me llegó a pedir perdón. El caso es que no dije nada y me metí en el metro. No supe reaccionar.
Enfermos.


----------



## Lechuga verde (8 Dic 2021)

Tremendas brevas


----------



## Dr. Oldman (8 Dic 2021)

Es que con esas TTS esta uno como para no sacarse el rabo


----------



## Trurl (8 Dic 2021)

Si a los folladores de la llamada la "manada" les cayeron 20 años por follar en grupo con una guarra y drogadicta como ellos en un portal, a este, por esta agresión sexual (recordad que los socialistas quitaron la denominación de "violación" del código penal) le caerán 10 años.


----------



## mxmanu (8 Dic 2021)

Ya no puede uno ni pegarse una paja tranquilamente.

Seguro que si ella se hace un dedo en un banco es empoderamiento y libertad


----------



## W.T.F. (8 Dic 2021)

¿Tendrá cuenta en Onlyfans?


----------



## bondiappcc (8 Dic 2021)

W.T.F. dijo:


> ¿Tendrá cuenta en Onlyfans?



A ver si sabemos algo más de la señora mamas.


----------



## ·TUERTO (8 Dic 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Le echó la leche encima?



*Sí, el camarero.*


----------



## Knabenschiessen (8 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Tras dar a conocer el tema en redes sociales, varias chicas han contactado con la joven afirmando haber sufrido lo mismo con ese individuo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder que tetas


----------



## jeiper (8 Dic 2021)

Televiolación. Nuevo término a añadir al glosario del Ministerio de Ireno.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Dic 2021)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Todavía me acuerdo de aquel pobre enfermo que, dentro de su super cochazo 4x4 se ponía a dar vueltas en la glorieta de Príncipe Pío con la minga al aire, buscando que alguna mujer que viajaba en los autobuses que en aquella época paraban allí le mirara. Me tocó verlo dos veces.
> También me acuerdo de aquel chaval guineano tan bien educado que, aparcado junto a la boca de metro de mi barrio, me llamó desde la ventanilla de su coche para preguntarme por una dirección, pidiéndome que le indicara dónde quedaba en el mapa que tenía. Y en vez del mapa tenía una morcilla que se estaba zumbando. Éste era tan educado que, al ver mi cara de asco, me llegó a pedir perdón. El caso es que no dije nada y me metí en el metro. No supe reaccionar.
> Enfermos.



coño, pues te descojonas, no veo otra reacción lógica, y normalmente eso les jode el momento.


----------



## willock (8 Dic 2021)

*Próximo paso:* te caerá denuncia por estar empalmado y pasar por cerca de alguna tía que pensará que es debido a ella. estimo que será en el 2022 (o antes incluso) y se publicará en redes sociales con tu nombre y apellidos


----------



## CliffUnger2 (8 Dic 2021)

¿Y si hubiese sido al revés? En el barrio te ponen de Maricón parriba.


----------



## Roberto Malone (8 Dic 2021)

Clásico 'dick flash' con 'ejaculation' de toda la vida.

Siempre vamos con años de retraso frente a los EEUU/Rusia e incluso con la 'comunista' China.

Será la moral católica residual.

Edito: Dejé el porno hace tiempo (años), pero aún sigue Uflash funcionando.

VIDEO | China girls looking dick 003 | UFLASH.TV


----------



## Petruska (8 Dic 2021)

A mí me pasó lo mismo sentada en el tren, un asqueroso iba sentado enfrente, tardé algo de tiempo en darme cuenta de lo que estaba ocurriendo, le pegué un bolsazo en toda la cara y me cambié de vagón, no sin antes haberle llamado de todo. Lo último que se me hubiera ocurrido es ir corriendo a hacer público el incidente.


----------



## wopa (8 Dic 2021)

Es víctima ---> Tiene paguita.

Forero A se hace una paja en el parque frente al forero B, que previamente se ha autopercibido mujer, y se reparten el dinero a cobrar. Ahora llega Navidad y hay muchos gastos. 

Circulen.


----------



## maru80 (8 Dic 2021)

Los que justificáis el que uno pueda masturbarse en público... estáis mal de la cabeza. Los huevos quietecitos, os la tocáis en vuestra casa. En la calle, dejad en paz a las mujeres.


----------



## Albertojosua (8 Dic 2021)

maru80 dijo:


> Los que justificáis el que uno pueda masturbarse en público... estáis mal de la cabeza. Los huevos quietecitos, os la tocáis en vuestra casa. En la calle, dejad en paz a las mujeres.



No escribas mas, amormal.


----------



## maru80 (8 Dic 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> A mí me pasó lo mismo sentada en el tren, un asqueroso iba sentado enfrente, tardé algo de tiempo en darme cuenta de lo que estaba ocurriendo, le pegué un bolsazo en toda la cara y me cambié de vagón, no sin antes haberle llamado de todo. Lo último que se me hubiera ocurrido es ir corriendo a hacer público el incidente.



Creo que las mujeres hemos sufrido más este tipo de cosas que los hombres. Encima en el foro quieren justificar que sea normal que cualquier hombre se la machaque donde le de la gana, porque sí.

En la Universidad había un viejo que siempre paseaba por el parque, porque habían parejas dándose algún beso, abrazo... el hombre iba tocándose con la mano en el pantalón, dando vueltas y mirando.

Las personas que hacen esto, me parece que tienen un problema de estar reprimidos sexualmente, además de enfermos.


----------



## Vae Victis (8 Dic 2021)

_"....pero se armó de valor y salió del coche. «Cogí el móvil y me puse a grabarlo, cuando me vio empezó a esconderse. Intenté acercarme para que saliese su cara, pero arrancó y se fue. Fue horrible, me sentí atacada sin que me tocaran», explica la granadina.."_
O sea que te enseña el rabo en SU coche, y tu vas y sales del tuyo, acojonada de la muerte, pero super-empoderada, porque claro, que un maromo se masturbe mirando TUS tetas sin pagar royalties....., es que vamos....
Tenia pinta de viejo pajillero sesenton frustrado español, pero como tuviera pinta de "mamadu" se iba a bajar del coche por mis cojones.....


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (8 Dic 2021)

¿Los que justificáis pajearse en la calle mirando a una chica estáis bien? Si fuera vuestra hija o vuestra hermana a ver qué os parecería.
Yo lo que veo es que esta muchacha cree que soluciona algo poniendo una denuncia. Ahora al zumbado ese le llega una multa, la paga y arreando. Cuando lo que debería de pasar es que lo encerraran en un psiquiátrico porque claramente es una persona que no está bien de la azotea.
Todo lo que no sea eso o castrarlo, no sirve para nada.


----------



## medion_no (8 Dic 2021)

MagdalenaCruella dijo:


> ¿Los que justificáis pajearse en la calle mirando a una chica estáis bien? Si fuera vuestra hija o vuestra hermana a ver qué os parecería.
> Yo lo que veo es que esta muchacha cree que soluciona algo poniendo una denuncia. Ahora al zumbado ese le llega una multa, la paga y arreando. Cuando lo que debería de pasar es que lo encerraran en un psiquiátrico porque claramente es una persona que no está bien de la azotea.
> Todo lo que no sea eso o castrarlo, no sirve para nada.



Veo peor que traigan MENAS VIOLADORES a miles sinceramente. Esto es una puta anecdota a su lado.


----------



## Erik morden (8 Dic 2021)

WasP dijo:


> Lo está, negar la evidencia no tiene ningún sentido...



Tiene la cara como una motocicleta, lo único que tiene son un par de tetas


----------



## WasP (8 Dic 2021)

Erik morden dijo:


> Tiene la cara como una motocicleta, lo único que tiene son un par de tetas



Para ti, a mi me parece guapa. Para gustos, colores.


----------



## Erik morden (8 Dic 2021)

WasP dijo:


> Para ti, a mi me parece guapa. Para gustos, colores.



En eso tienes razón, si te la pone como la clavícula de Optimus prime ataca.


----------



## Vae Victis (8 Dic 2021)

_


MagdalenaCruella dijo:



¿Los que justificáis pajearse en la calle mirando a una chica estáis bien? Si fuera vuestra hija o vuestra hermana a ver qué os parecería.
Yo lo que veo es que esta muchacha cree que soluciona algo poniendo una denuncia. Ahora al zumbado ese le llega una multa, la paga y arreando. Cuando lo que debería de pasar es que lo encerraran en un psiquiátrico porque claramente es una persona que no está bien de la azotea.
Todo lo que no sea eso *o castrarlo*, no sirve para nada.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Se tocaba su polla o tocaba la tuya?. Pues con su cuerpo hace lo que quiere. Tu miras o te das la vuelta. 
Que es un comportamiento "raro"? lo es bastante. Pero desde el nacimiento del feminazismo soy bastante mas tolerante con estos frikazos.


----------



## pabloiseguro (8 Dic 2021)

No es delito, salvo que el Supremo decida reinterpretar algún precepto del Código Penal obedeciendo órdenes de políticos.


----------



## Zepequenhô (8 Dic 2021)

Si fuera tu hija, no dirías lo mismo.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (8 Dic 2021)

Da para paja esa Puta con las tetas operadas


----------



## skan (8 Dic 2021)

Buenos pechotes.
Al menos podría haberle salpicado en los ojos.


----------



## skan (8 Dic 2021)

Si el hombre estuviese bueno no le denunciaría, se lanzaría a comerle el nardo.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Dic 2021)

Pedazo de ubres apretadas, broootal


----------



## octopodiforme (8 Dic 2021)

¿También van a decirnos cuándo podemos tocar nuestro propio cuerpo?


----------



## César Borgia (8 Dic 2021)

Hoy en día si no tienes un Me Too no eres nadie en las redes sociales. 

Ale ya es famosa.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (8 Dic 2021)

maru80 dijo:


> Creo que las mujeres hemos sufrido más este tipo de cosas que los hombres. Encima en el foro quieren justificar que sea normal que cualquier hombre se la machaque donde le de la gana, porque sí.
> 
> En la Universidad había un viejo que siempre paseaba por el parque, porque habían parejas dándose algún beso, abrazo... el hombre iba tocándose con la mano en el pantalón, dando vueltas y mirando.
> 
> Las personas que hacen esto, me parece que tienen un problema de estar reprimidos sexualmente, además de enfermos.



Salvo en el Orgullo Gay. Ahí al parecer da igual. Incluso LO FOMENTAMOS. Nos acordamos del exhibicionismo o la obscenidad cuando interesa ¿Verdad?

O cuando toca calentar rabos en la playa, en ese caso es un derecho femenino irrenunciable. Y si alguno se excita, se ofende o simplemente mira más de la cuenta es un reprimido o un asqueroso. El mal siempre en la mirada del otro.

Pues tome nota. El tipo solo daba rienda suelta a su sexualidad sin comprometerla a usted. No mire si le molesta o mejor aún no mire en absoluto, porque recuerde el mal está EN SU MIRADA, no en lo que hace el pajillero.

Ya está bien de dobles varas de medir. Señoritas decimonónicas cuando interesa y zorritas calientapollas cuando conviene.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (8 Dic 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> A mí me pasó lo mismo sentada en el tren, un asqueroso iba sentado enfrente, tardé algo de tiempo en darme cuenta de lo que estaba ocurriendo, le pegué un bolsazo en toda la cara y me cambié de vagón, no sin antes haberle llamado de todo. Lo último que se me hubiera ocurrido es ir corriendo a hacer público el incidente.



Tómeselo como un piropo. Igual es que usted se merecía en ese caso el homenaje.  

Lo del bolsazo le ha quedado muy marujil y tradicional. Me ha gustado.


----------



## Zepequenhô (8 Dic 2021)

Eres un bocachancla que dice en un foro lo que no tiene cojones a decir en la calle.

Puto pajillero de mierda.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Dic 2021)

a mi se me han sentado al lado muchas en minifalda y me he sentido igual...


----------



## max power (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lucir una denuncia no es delito, lucir la churra en sitios públicos sí.



Creo que no.
Hasta donde yo se, no es ilegal ir desnudo o semidesnudo.

La respuesta es un sí rotundo. “El Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos ha resuelto que la libertad de expresión incluye la desnudez o el poder ir desnudo incluso en espacios públicos”, explica Santiago Calvo, abogado de Calvo Legal. Si bien puede existir controversia sobre qué es o no es un espacio público, “en casa, que es una propiedad privada, este derecho es pleno”, concluye el abogado.









De compartir el wifi a estar sin ropa en casa: ¿es legal o ilegal todo esto que hacemos cotidianamente?


Los expertos arrojan luz sobre el estatus legal de acciones y gestos que hacemos en el día a día sin saber exactamente si están o no dentro de la ley




elpais.com




.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Dic 2021)

pues yo pienso que deberia ser un comportamiento mas que tolerable, la primera mastrubacion deberia ser publica, como la primera comunion, el niño o la niña en pelotas llegando al extasis y todos los invitados aplaudiendo...


----------



## Gigatr0n (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## daesrd (8 Dic 2021)

WasP dijo:


> Lo está, negar la evidencia no tiene ningún sentido...



Tras la máscara tiene que ser un bicho por dentro..


----------



## Orgelmeister (8 Dic 2021)

Precioso cierre de hilo.


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (8 Dic 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Veo peor que traigan MENAS VIOLADORES a miles sinceramente. Esto es una puta anecdota a su lado.



¿Y qué te crees? ¿Que yo a esos no los cogería, les ataría un bloque de cemento a los pies y los mandaría a hacer submarinismo?


----------



## Leonard Leakey (8 Dic 2021)

Sólo veo una payasa colapsando eso que llaman, "la justicia", por hacer "la mierda" por las RR.SS, con demás pay@sas de su secta feminazi parasitaria. Fastidiando a aquell@s,que por obligación, si alguien tiene algo serio debe acudir.


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (8 Dic 2021)

Vae Victis dijo:


> Se tocaba su polla o tocaba la tuya?. Pues con su cuerpo hace lo que quiere. Tu miras o te das la vuelta.
> Que es un comportamiento "raro"? lo es bastante. Pero desde el nacimiento del feminazismo soy bastante mas tolerante con estos frikazos.



No son frikazos, son enfermos mentales que deberían estar en un manicomio.


----------



## Falcatón (8 Dic 2021)

Supongo que será verdad y no alguien de quien quiera vengarse. Bien puesta la denuncia contra ese cerdo, esa chica podría ser una hija o una sobrina vuestra y cambiaríais de opinión algunos.


----------



## Leolo41 (8 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Salvo en el Orgullo Gay. Ahí al parecer da igual. Incluso LO FOMENTAMOS. Nos acordamos del exhibicionismo o la obscenidad cuando interesa ¿Verdad?
> 
> O cuando toca calentar rabos en la playa, en ese caso es un derecho femenino irrenunciable. Y si alguno se excita, se ofende o simplemente mira más de la cuenta es un reprimido o un asqueroso. El mal siempre en la mirada del otro.
> 
> ...



Espero que pienses lo mismo cuando le enseñen la polla y se pajeen delante de tu hija.
Cuanto gilipollas!


----------



## ingeniata (8 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Quien de los burbujos ha sido?



habrá sido @xicomaIo


----------



## Sergey Vodka (8 Dic 2021)

En España hay un grave problema de _masturbafobia_ ...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Dic 2021)

solo con mirarle la pose en la foto ya sabes que la historia es falsa


----------



## ueee3 (8 Dic 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> El foro justificando que un enfermo ande haciendose pajas delante de la gente ...



¡Esto
Es
BURBUJAAAAAA!

Tampoco creo que lo hayan justificado, sí atacado a ella o defendido algún aspecto legal del tipo, pero justificarlo, ninguno, o prácticamente ninguno.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Tras dar a conocer el tema en redes sociales, varias chicas han contactado con la joven afirmando haber sufrido lo mismo con ese individuo
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 863509
> ...



Alguien tiene más fotos de ella, sabe si tiene Instagram público o algo así?


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Tras dar a conocer el tema en redes sociales, varias chicas han contactado con la joven afirmando haber sufrido lo mismo con ese individuo
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 863509
> ...



Si se me sienta una tía al lado y empieza a hacerse una paja, no sé si me resistiría a no echarle una manita a la chavala, máxime si es la de la foto.
Melafo


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Dic 2021)

No hay piedras grandes por ahí? A ese tío se le rompe la luna del coche a pedradas y se le corta las ganas de hacerse la paja IPSO facto. Y si sale del coche con otra se le abre la cabeza


----------



## axl (8 Dic 2021)

me voy atocar con esa foto,buena perra


----------



## Aeneas (8 Dic 2021)

Pues el tío a parte de un cerdo, tiene que estar desesperado. Porque en Granada ahora precisamente las mujeres no van enseñando mucha carne.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> En agosto las piedras a esa hora y en esa zona están más calientes que el supuesto conductor del coche que huyó ¿Llevaba tu pareja guantes o te has inventado la historia?



Huele a leyenda urbana que te cagas.


----------



## Cens0r (8 Dic 2021)

"Mi coche es mi espacio privado y tengo derecho a masturbarme en paz."


----------



## ingeniata (8 Dic 2021)

buenas berzas joder , no me extraña la pajilla a traición


----------



## Capote (8 Dic 2021)

Y luego se limpió la mano pegajosa en el suéter de ella.


----------



## Roberto Malone (8 Dic 2021)

Aeneas dijo:


> Pues el tío a parte de un cerdo, tiene que estar desesperado. Porque en Granada ahora precisamente las mujeres no van enseñando mucha carne.



Y el frío de cojones que hace ahora.

Está la climatología para sacarse 'la pilila'. 

Quizás por eso lo hizo dentro del vehículo, ergo, la denuncia seguramente 'caerá en saco roto'. El tipo no salió del vehículo. Ella no tenía testigos y él dirá que estaba tranquilamente dándole a la sardina escuchando por le cassette a Scorpions.


----------



## Al-paquia (8 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lo que está es orgullosa de no haberle tenido miedo y haberlo denunciado. Lo que hizo ese tío no es normal y es acoso, al igual que no es normal que un tío se saque el churro para mear en un parque sin al menos taparse tras un árbol y con mucha gente alrededor, incluyendo sobre todo a niños que no se dieron cuenta, como yo cuando me senté en el banco, porque estaban jugando, en cuanto lo vi me largué, lástima que no hubiera ninguna vigilancia porque sino hubiera dado aviso.



Eres real?


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (9 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lo que está es orgullosa de no haberle tenido miedo y haberlo denunciado. Lo que hizo ese tío no es normal y es acoso, al igual que no es normal que un tío se saque el churro para mear en un parque sin al menos taparse tras un árbol y con mucha gente alrededor, incluyendo sobre todo a niños que no se dieron cuenta, como yo cuando me senté en el banco, porque estaban jugando, en cuanto lo vi me largué, lástima que no hubiera ninguna vigilancia porque sino hubiera dado aviso.



¿Y si hubiera sido al revés?









Woman who pleasured herself on tube says she was 'itching a rash'


Police are searching for the woman who pleasured herself on the London Underground and didn't show up at court.




metro.co.uk













Psycho Woman Masturbating In Subway


Dude must be gay.




www.heavy-r.com


----------



## Ricardo1980 (9 Dic 2021)

Normal. Da para paja.


----------



## h2o ras (9 Dic 2021)

Aguien puede poner el Instagram de la agraciada tetuda


----------



## Aeneas (9 Dic 2021)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Y el frío de cojones que hace ahora.
> 
> Está la climatología para sacarse 'la pilila'.
> 
> Quizás por eso lo hizo dentro del vehículo, ergo, la denuncia seguramente 'caerá en saco roto'. El tipo no salió del vehículo. Ella no tenía testigos y él dirá que estaba tranquilamente dándole a la sardina escuchando por le cassette a Scorpions.



Yo lo decía más porque las mozas con este frío no enseñan mucha carne y van mucho más tapadas. No es como en verano donde se ve buena parte del cuerpo. Por eso digo que el pajillero ya tiene que andar desesperado.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Dic 2021)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Espero que pienses lo mismo cuando le enseñen la polla y se pajeen delante de tu hija.
> Cuanto gilipollas!



Y yo que disfrutes como un mono cuando al nene le joda la vida alguna empoderada que se ha "sentido violada" de alguna forma u otra pedazo de mierda seca.

Si es que no dais para más, animalitos.


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Dic 2021)

Mmmmm, dicho axioma podría aplicarsele a usted.


----------



## propileos (9 Dic 2021)

A mi me paso algo parecido en el corte ingles, estaba con mi mujer y habia cerca una chica de unos 13 años, cada vez que se agachaba se le veia el ojete, llevaba un short sin bragas, yo miraba a todos los sitios menos al ojete pero de repente mi mujer comenzo a golpearme y se largo echando pestes por la boca y despues de eso estuvo varios dias sin hablarme. 
Fue una situacion bastante desagradable y que daño en parte nuestro matrimonio porque ese trauma siempre queda ahi.
Pero yo no denuncie ni siquiera llame al de seguridad.


----------



## cortijero92 (9 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lo que está es orgullosa de no haberle tenido miedo y haberlo denunciado. Lo que hizo ese tío no es normal y es acoso, al igual que no es normal que un tío se saque el churro para mear en un parque sin al menos taparse tras un árbol y con mucha gente alrededor, incluyendo sobre todo a niños que no se dieron cuenta, como yo cuando me senté en el banco, porque estaban jugando, en cuanto lo vi me largué, lástima que no hubiera ninguna vigilancia porque sino hubiera dado aviso.



no te la vas a coger


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Dic 2021)

Si yo fuera el denunciado, la denunciaba a ella.

El pobre hombre la confundió con una puta.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (9 Dic 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Y si hubiera sido al revés?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada solo te ajustician si tienes pito


----------



## Macabrón (9 Dic 2021)

Aunque lo que ha hecho el tipo es indeseable, el problema es que ahora todo lo que las haga sentirse atacadas va a ser delito y estar prohibido. Prostitución, porno, fotos mujeres en bikini en TV, etc.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Dic 2021)

ArturoB dijo:


> La tía enseña la denuncia orgullosa como si fuese un logro "fijaos tan buena que estoy que necesitan masturbarse en mi cara"



Ella aparta cuidadosamente la denuncia de la visión de sus tetas. No es natural.

Lo natural cuando enseñas un papel es hacerlo de frente, quedando tapado tu cuerpo.

Ella enseña el contorno de sus pechos voluntariamente.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Dic 2021)

Masturbárse es una forma de expresión natural. Debe estar a más de 2 metros y llevar mascarilla homologada.

Lo importante es ponerse la tercera


----------



## Esflinter (9 Dic 2021)

urano dijo:


> Tras dar a conocer el tema en redes sociales, varias chicas han contactado con la joven afirmando haber sufrido lo mismo con ese individuo
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 863509
> ...



Joder @nelsoncito, córtate un poco que acabas en el trullo


----------



## patroclus (9 Dic 2021)

Lo que hizo ese hombre es disfrutar libremente de su sexo. 

No creo que sea delito y el juez se va a limpiar el culo, o el pene, con la denuncia


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Dic 2021)

Puajaajajjajajajaja


----------



## Kabraloka (9 Dic 2021)

pero el tío pensaba en ella o en otra?


----------



## Viviendo Digno (9 Dic 2021)

Attentionwhore + forero de Veteranos = pues ya hemos echado el rato.


----------



## Frazier (9 Dic 2021)

¿Un hilo de 13 páginas y nadie va poner una foto en topless de la denunciante?


----------



## weyler (9 Dic 2021)

Y el derecho a pajearse?


----------



## Esse est deus (9 Dic 2021)

Las tetas bien marcadas y apretadas a la ropa para la foto, y está en su derecho, obviamente.


----------



## Esse est deus (9 Dic 2021)

Si el exhibicionismo indecente estuviera penado en España, el 70% de las españolas estarían en la cárcel, la primera la de la denuncia.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (9 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lucir una denuncia no es delito, lucir la churra en sitios públicos sí.



El exhibicionismo solo es delito si se ejerce delante de menores o incapacitados.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (9 Dic 2021)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Si el exhibicionismo indecente estuviera penado en España, el 70% de las españolas estarían en la cárcel, la primera la de la denuncia.



El exhibicionismo se refiere lógicamente a conductas obscenas de marcado carácter sexual, no a enseñar las nalgas.


----------



## Gusman (9 Dic 2021)

No me extraña, parece salida de una peli porno y eso que está vestida con jersey de cuello alto. A saber como sucedió...


----------



## Gusman (9 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, alguno tiene fotos de la tia esta? videos? insta?


----------



## Gusman (9 Dic 2021)

@Notrabajo34 tienes algo que ver? ya volviste a las andadas? 
como te pillen a tomar por el culo la opo...


----------



## Gusman (9 Dic 2021)

ArturoB dijo:


> La tía enseña la denuncia orgullosa como si fuese un logro "fijaos tan buena que estoy que necesitan masturbarse en mi cara"



La enseña orgullosa como el denunciado le enseñó su polla.


----------



## Esse est deus (9 Dic 2021)

Trilerotrolero dijo:


> El exhibicionismo se refiere lógicamente a conductas obscenas de marcado carácter sexual, no a enseñar las nalgas.



No son putas, no, ya lo sé.


----------



## rsaca (9 Dic 2021)

Kabraloka dijo:


> pero el tío pensaba en ella o en otra?



Con lo buena que está la jamelga me imagino que pensaria en ella estando con otra.

Lastima que ya no exista interviu para que la sacaran sobandose las tetas.


----------



## walkietalkie (9 Dic 2021)

Normal que lo denuncie , no jodais


----------



## aparejATAzulu (9 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lucir una denuncia no es delito, lucir la churra en sitios públicos sí.



Si es sólo "lucir la churra" únicamente constituye delito si es ante menor de edad o incapaz.
Ante mayor de edad, a priori es una vejación injusta de carácter leve (falta derogada en 2015), que podría tener encaje como infracción administrativa (leve) de la LOPSC 4/2015, y al no ser observado directamente por los agentes de la autoridad en el ejercicio de sus funciones difícil que vaya para adelante la sanción.


----------



## PiterWas (9 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lo que hizo ese tío no es normal y es acoso



Si no fueras tan afeminado y tan mangina y tan subnormal sabrias que el acoso lo hizo ella por no marcharse


----------



## Knabenschiessen (9 Dic 2021)

Buen Cuadro de la Maja Vestida

Esperamos foto del cuadro de la Maja Desnuda


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 Dic 2021)

todas las tias van con movil, lo habria grabado con el movil
es mas falso que pablo iglesias haciendo la primera comunion


----------



## Gusman (9 Dic 2021)

Se la ve con talento, que alguien la haga ministra de violencia de degenerados!!!


----------



## h2o ras (9 Dic 2021)

Bueno, ni todo el mundo es politico socialista o sindicalista, que se van de putas y coca con el dinero de los parados


----------



## Leolo41 (9 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Y yo que disfrutes como un mono cuando al nene le joda la vida alguna empoderada que se ha "sentido violada" de alguna forma u otra pedazo de mierda seca.
> 
> Si es que no dais para más, animalitos.



Tan mal está una cosa como la otra animal de bellota. La inteligencia justita pa no cagarte encima...o ni eso.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Dic 2021)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Tan mal está una cosa como la otra animal de bellota. La inteligencia justita pa no cagarte encima...o ni eso.



Por eso hay una cosa que se llama coherencia soplapollas.

Y por eso no se puede pretender ser puta y santa al mismo tiempo, mamarracho.


----------



## sashimi (9 Dic 2021)

Da un poco de asco el hilo este


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (9 Dic 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Y si hubiera sido al revés?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues también se les tiene que denunciar.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (9 Dic 2021)

El coche estaba en la vía pública y lo hizo con afán de exhibicionismo hacía una persona que no estaba en su coche a la cual persiguió.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (9 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Si no fueras tan afeminado y tan mangina y tan subnormal sabrias que el acoso lo hizo ella por no marcharse



No soy afeminada sino femenina que es diferente y las etiquetas que me has puesto encajan más contigo que conmigo.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (9 Dic 2021)

Verdadero, pone: *No lo conocía de nada, pero ya me había dado cuenta antes de que llevaba un rato siguiéndome»*


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (9 Dic 2021)

AssGaper dijo:


> Aqui habla de masturbarse, se ha podido pajear debajo del pantalon. Ahora tocarte la polla es ilegal? jaja
> Ellas pueden ir con vibradores y plugs anales paseandose por ahi y no pasa nada lol



No se habla solo de masturbarse sino de exhibicionismo.


----------



## PiterWas (9 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> No soy afeminada sino femenina



Ahhh vale, que eres un travelo, pero eso da igual,si ves a alguien haciendo algo intimo y te quedas al lado eres tu el que acosa, subnormal


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (9 Dic 2021)

Si es de un desconocido, y no con fines de investigación, no porque eso es acoso.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (9 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Ahhh vale, que eres un travelo, pero eso da igual,si ves a alguien haciendo algo intimo y te quedas al lado eres tu el que acosa, subnormal



Soy mujer, que hay que decirtelo todo para que tú cerebro limitado capte la información por lo tanto el subnormal lo eres tú y el travelo también lo eres tú.


----------



## PiterWas (9 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Soy mujer, que hay que decirtelo todo para que tú cerebro limitado capte la información por lo tanto el subnormal lo eres tú y el travelo también lo eres tú.



Eres tan mongolo que piensas que me voy a creer que eres mujer asi porque tu lo digas, y tienes el cerebro tan atrofiado que no entiendes que en esta discusion da igual lo que seas

Yo soy antonio banderas


----------



## veraburbu (9 Dic 2021)

¿Esto es denunciable también o no?

















Imágenes sacadas de este hilo:









Un tio con micropene en el orgullo gay







www.burbuja.info


----------



## deckard009 (9 Dic 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> El foro justificando que un enfermo ande haciendose pajas delante de la gente ...



Es su cuerpo y lo masturba como quiera, y al que no le guste, que no mire.


----------



## Kurten (9 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no he sido eso está claro porque las tetas de silicona me la bajan en vez de subírmela.
> 
> Saludos.



Gay reprimido detected (en este tipo de hilos no fallan)

Un saludo


----------



## zapatitos (9 Dic 2021)

Kurten dijo:


> Gay reprimido detected (en este tipo de hilos no fallan)
> 
> Un saludo




A mi es que me gustan las mujeres de verdad, si quiero tocar plástico me pillo una bolsa del Mercadona por 5 céntimos y me pongo a sobarla que es lo mismo que sobar a una tía de goma.

Saludos.


----------



## Kurten (9 Dic 2021)

A mí lo que me preocupa de este tipo de noticias es la intención política que hay detrás cuando el periolisto decide publicarla y que siguen fomentando el clima de histeria feminazil.

Hechos como el descrito, referente a un voyeur que se masturba, ocurren todos los días, y seguirán ocurriendo (solo hay que leer los casos descritos en cualquier manual de sexología clínica de hace un siglo, por poner un ejemplo)


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (10 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Eres tan mongolo que piensas que me voy a creer que eres mujer asi porque tu lo digas, y tienes el cerebro tan atrofiado que no entiendes que en esta discusion da igual lo que seas
> 
> Yo soy antonio banderas



Es que te repito que soy mujer ¿Te crees que las mujeres no entramos en foros también? Si crees eso es que no eres muy listo.

P.D: ya te gustaría ser Antonio Banderas pero no le llegas ni a la suela de los zapatos.


----------



## PiterWas (10 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Es que te repito que soy mujer ¿Te crees que las mujeres no entramos en foros también? Si crees eso es que no eres muy listo.



Es que te repito que soy Antonio Banderas ¿Te crees que los famosos no entramos en foros también? Si crees eso es que no eres muy listo


----------



## Goyim desobediente (10 Dic 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Cosas de andaluces, vayan saliendo...



A ti te ha pegao un andaluz no?


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (10 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Es que te repito que soy Antonio Banderas ¿Te crees que los famosos no entramos en foros también? Si crees eso es que no eres muy listo



El que no es listo eres tú aunque me da igual si te lo quieres creer o no pero no te inventes historias falsas sobre los usuarios y usuarias del foro.


----------



## PiterWas (10 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> aunque me da igual si te lo quieres creer o no



Entonces para que cojones te inventas que eres tia?

*PEDAZO DE MONGOLO NEURO AMORFO*


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (10 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Entonces para que cojones te inventas que eres tia?
> 
> *PEDAZO DE MONGOLO NEURO AMORFO*



Es que no me lo invento, desde que nací he sido mujer al igual que tú desde que naciste eres imbécil


----------



## The Omega Man (10 Dic 2021)

Su acusación nace de un desprecio interno, de un racismo y clasismo latente que toda mujer lleva dentro de si misma con los machos feos y/o de bajo rango.


----------



## PiterWas (10 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Es que no me lo invento, desde que nací he sido mujer al igual que tú desde que naciste eres imbécil



Es que no funciona bien tu media neurona , tu retraso es brvtal 

Aunque fueras tia para que me lo cuentas si te da igual que te crea o no??? y que tendria que ver eso en esta discusion??

Lee despacito

Lo entiendes ya o te hago un cursillo?


----------



## Hagakurenomi (10 Dic 2021)

Vae Victis dijo:


> _"....pero se armó de valor y salió del coche. «Cogí el móvil y me puse a grabarlo, cuando me vio empezó a esconderse. Intenté acercarme para que saliese su cara, pero arrancó y se fue. Fue horrible, me sentí atacada sin que me tocaran», explica la granadina.."_
> O sea que te enseña el rabo en SU coche, y tu vas y sales del tuyo, acojonada de la muerte, pero super-empoderada, porque claro, que un maromo se masturbe mirando TUS tetas sin pagar royalties....., es que vamos....
> Tenia pinta de viejo pajillero sesenton frustrado español, pero como tuviera pinta de "mamadu" se iba a bajar del coche por mis cojones.....



Por los del negroise.


----------



## Lubinillo (10 Dic 2021)

Masturbaciones solo a través de la cámara tipo onlifans y previo pago


----------



## Kanime (10 Dic 2021)

fin del tema (207) denuncian a una mujer por ir enseñando las tetas ( me senti agraviado sin q me tocaran) | Burbuja.info


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (10 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Es que no funciona bien tu media neurona , tu retraso es brvtal
> 
> Aunque fueras tia para que me lo cuentas si te da igual que te crea o no??? y que tendria que ver eso en esta discusion??
> 
> ...



El que no llega ni a media neurona eres tú, me da igual lo que creas pero no me da igual lo que vayas diciendo en el foro sobre mí ¿Lo captas ahora o sigues sin comprenderlo porque el cerebro no te da mucho de sí?


----------



## PiterWas (10 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> me da igual lo que creas pero no me da igual lo que vayas diciendo en el foro sobre mí



Entonces para que cojones me cuentas que eres una tia? y a mi que cojones me importa?

*PEDAZO DE TONTO A LAS TRES*


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Dic 2021)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> A ti te ha pegao un andaluz no?



No, pero es que en el fondo no quiero ser distinto de los demás, ya me entiendes.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (10 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Entonces para que cojones me cuentas que eres una tia? y a mi que cojones me importa?
> 
> *PEDAZO DE TONTO A LAS TRES*



El tonto lo eres tú que no comprendes, si tú abres una infamia te responderán como lo he hecho yo para refutarlas. Aquí el que está quedando fatal en el foro eres tú con tu falta de respeto hacia mí y hacia otros usuarios con tus insultos y tus acusaciones falsas, eres muy infantil con tu comportamiento.


----------



## PiterWas (10 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> si tú abres una infamia te responderán



Que yo no he abierto nada, eres tu el que me has soltado de que eres tia, pedazo de mongolo travelo virtual

No puede ser que seas tan tonto


----------



## MAESE PELMA (11 Dic 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Cosas de andaluces, vayan saliendo...



tu puta madre carvo


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (11 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Que yo no he abierto nada, eres tu el que me has soltado de que eres tia, pedazo de mongolo travelo virtual
> 
> No puede ser que seas tan tonto



Cuando acusas a alguien de ser un travelo fundándote solo en una absurda sospecha de que te crees que el 100% de los usuarios que entran en el foro son tíos por supuesto que estás abriendo una infamia, en resumen, estás demostrando con ese comportamiento que eres un tarugo y un gilipollas.


----------



## manutartufo (11 Dic 2021)

Pero le dio un grumazo en el ojo o que?

Pd. Tremenda hembra.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Dic 2021)

Nadie ha encontrado algún perfil público de la susodicha con más fotos?


----------



## PiterWas (11 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Cuando acusas a alguien de ser un travelo fundándote solo en una absurda sospecha de que te crees que el 100% de los usuarios que entran en el foro son tíos por supuesto que estás abriendo una infamia, en resumen, estás demostrando con ese comportamiento que eres un tarugo y un gilipollas.



Para que me dices a mi que eres una tia? ya te lo he dicho 7 veces y tu media neurona atrofiada no lo pilla

Que eres un pvto travelo virtual, eres un ninicueva maricon haciendose pasar por tia


----------



## Avila256 (11 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Lo que está es orgullosa de no haberle tenido miedo y haberlo denunciado. Lo que hizo ese tío no es normal y es acoso, al igual que no es normal que un tío se saque el churro para mear en un parque sin al menos taparse tras un árbol y con mucha gente alrededor, incluyendo sobre todo a niños que no se dieron cuenta, como yo cuando me senté en el banco, porque estaban jugando, en cuanto lo vi me largué, lástima que no hubiera ninguna vigilancia porque sino hubiera dado aviso.



¿ Y las pruebas ?

Hoy en día hay cámaras en todos los sitios hasta en los móviles.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (12 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Para que me dices a mi que eres una tia? ya te lo he dicho 7 veces y tu media neurona atrofiada no lo pilla
> 
> Que eres un pvto travelo virtual, eres un ninicueva maricon haciendose pasar por tia



Digo y reitero que soy mujer porque desde que nací he sido mujer, el que no pillas nada eres tú qué te inventas historias sobre otr@s usuari@s basándote en tus prejuicios y las estupideces que tienes en la mente y no te retractas porque quieres creer lo que te imaginas en lugar de lo que decimos los usuari@s. ¿Por qué me iba a inventar yo eso?


----------



## PiterWas (12 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Digo y reitero que soy mujer porque desde que nací he sido mujer, el que no pillas nada eres tú qué te inventas historias sobre otr@s usuari@s basándote en tus prejuicios y las estupideces que tienes en la mente y no te retractas porque quieres creer lo que te imaginas en lugar de lo que decimos los usuari@s. ¿Por qué me iba a inventar yo eso?



Otra vez? no puede ser que seas tan tonto


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (12 Dic 2021)

Avila256 dijo:


> ¿ Y las pruebas ?
> 
> Hoy en día hay cámaras en todos los sitios hasta en los móviles.



¿A tí alguna vez por ejemplo te han robado de modo violento? Sí es así lo denuncias en comisaría y tampoco te piden presentar pruebas.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (12 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Otra vez? no puede ser que seas tan tonto



No, el tonto lo eres tú que eres hombre.


----------



## Kurten (12 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> No, el tonto lo eres tú que eres hombre.



Pero por qué no lo metes en el ignore y punto??? Pero no le sigas dando bola, coño


----------



## Kurten (12 Dic 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Como se ponen las mujeres por ver una picha, como si fuera la primera, si han visto cientos...



Pero no me seas psicópata cortatijeras, no me seas psicópata joder....


----------



## Avila256 (12 Dic 2021)

E


HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> No, el tonto lo eres tú que eres hombre.



Eso es sexista

¿ Y si fuera así ?

" No, la tonta lo eres tú que eres mujer. "


----------



## PiterWas (12 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> ¿A tí alguna vez por ejemplo te han robado de modo violento? Sí es así lo denuncias en comisaría y tampoco te piden presentar pruebas.



Es que porque alguien use una parte de su cuerpo como , cuando y donde le de la gana no es un delito ni es violento, violento podria ser si te le quedas mirando pedazo de mangina feminista subnormal


----------



## PiterWas (12 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> No, el tonto lo eres tú



Te hice una pregunta 8 veces pero eres tan sumamente mongolo que no sabes responderla


----------



## PiterWas (12 Dic 2021)

Avila256 dijo:


> No, la tonta lo eres tú que eres mujer. "



Mujer?? es un pvto mangina que se inventa que es mujer porque asi se cree que va ha tener razon , osea, subnornal profundo


----------



## locodelacolina (12 Dic 2021)

Ganas de llamar la atención, attw de manual. De ponerse para la foto un jersey con rayas verticales para aumentar volúmenes no hablamos.


----------



## greg_house (12 Dic 2021)

Esto es lo de siempre …
Tío atractivo , todo ok
Parguelas, acosador


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (12 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Mujer?? es un pvto mangina que se inventa que es mujer porque asi se cree que va ha tener razon , osea, subnornal profundo



Yo no me invento nada, el que se inventa todo eres tú, si yo hiciera lo mismo que tú y me inventase historias sobre otros usuarios diría que tú eres una mujer haciéndose pasar por un tío, a lo mejor lo eres, quién sabe...

Lo que pasa que tu cerebro no da para mucho y te crees que el resto es como tú


----------



## PiterWas (12 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> diría que tú eres una mujer haciéndose pasar por un tío, a lo mejor lo eres,



Soy mujer, creeme hermana


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (12 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Es que porque alguien use una parte de su cuerpo como , cuando y donde le de la gana no es un delito ni es violento, violento podria ser si te le quedas mirando pedazo de mangina feminista subnormal



Subnormal lo eres tú, en la noticia no pone únicamente que se estuviera masturbando en su coche sino que persiguió a esa mujer, eso es acoso, y que quiso que ella lo viera lo cual es exhibicionismo.


----------



## PiterWas (12 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> persiguió a esa mujer, eso es acoso, y que quiso que ella lo viera lo cual es exhibicionismo



Ir de tras de alguien no es perseguir, sin asi fuera se perseguirian millones de personas unas a otras cada dia

El acoso es cuando hay insistencia no cuando alguien quiere que le veas un momento

El exhibicionismo no es delito

*PEDAZO DE RETRASADO METAL*


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (12 Dic 2021)

]



PiterWas dijo:


> Ir de tras de alguien no es perseguir, sin asi fuera se perseguirian millones de personas unas a otras cada dia
> 
> El acoso es cuando hay insistencia no cuando alguien quiere que le veas un momento
> 
> ...



¿Pues si no es delito lo que ha hecho ese tío por qué lo ha demandado? Y los insultos te pertenecen, que eres un imbécil


----------



## PiterWas (12 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> ¿Pues si no es delito lo que ha hecho ese tío por qué lo ha demandado?



Porque es una retrasada mental como tu, la denuncia si es que existe no tiene cauce juridico por ningun lado


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (13 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Porque es una retrasada mental como tu, la denuncia si es que existe no tiene cauce juridico por ningun lado



Aquí el retrasado lo eres tú, está en su derecho de demandar si lo cree conveniente. Ya veremos si tiene o no cauce jurídico...


----------



## PiterWas (13 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> está en su derecho de demandar si lo cree conveniente. Ya veremos si tiene o no cauce jurídico...



Si todos fueramos igual de subnormales y extremista como tu y esa retrasada habria colas kilometricas en las comisarias por demandas sin via legal

Como que ya veremos si tiene cauce juridico? es inviable, eres tan sumamente mongolo que piensas que por los caprichos de una retrasada mental el codigo penal esta de adorno

Debes de tener un retraso gordisimo, yo que tu pediria ayuda a un centro de discapacitados


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (13 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Si todos fueramos igual de subnormales y extremista como tu y esa retrasada habria colas kilometricas en las comisarias por demandas sin via legal
> 
> Como que ya veremos si tiene cauce juridico? es inviable, eres tan sumamente mongolo que piensas que por los caprichos de una retrasada mental el codigo penal esta de adorno
> 
> Debes de tener un retraso gordisimo, yo que tu pediria ayuda a un centro de discapacitados



Aquí el que es retrasado eres tú demostrándolo con tu comportamiento, para contestar a otros usuarios, a pesar de no estar de acuerdo con ellos, no es necesario que insultes pues eso lo único que hace es que quedes como un garrulo.


----------



## PiterWas (13 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> con tu comportamiento, para contestar a otros usuarios, a pesar de no estar de acuerdo con ellos, no es necesario que insultes



Aqui no se trata de estar de acuerdo o no, lo que pasa es que tu realidad subjetiva va contra toda logica y el codigo penal, y eso es propio de deficientes mentales, por eso te aconsejo que busques un tratamiento neuronal


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (13 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Aqui no se trata de estar de acuerdo o no, lo que pasa es que tu realidad subjetiva va contra toda logica y el codigo penal, y eso es propio de deficientes mentales, por eso te aconsejo que busques un tratamiento neuronal



El ilógico eres tú, que alguien no se sepa de leyes no significa que tenga discapacidad mental sino que ese tema, al no ser jurista, no se controla al igual que tú no controlas tu corto y básico vocabulario.


----------



## PiterWas (13 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> que alguien no se sepa de leyes no significa que tenga discapacidad mental sino que ese tema, al no ser jurista, no se controla



No se trata de que sepas de leyes , se trata de que señalas, juzgas y condenas desde la ignorancia sin molestarte siquiera en saber si se ha cometido delito o no teniendo google a un par de clicks

Prejuzgar sin previo analisis de los hechos es propio de deficientes mentales que no son capaces de usar ni media neurona


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (13 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> No se trata de que sepas de leyes , se trata de que señalas, juzgas y condenas desde la ignorancia sin molestarte siquiera en saber si se ha cometido delito o no teniendo google a un par de clicks
> 
> Prejuzgar sin previo analisis de los hechos es propio de deficientes mentales que no son capaces de usar ni media neurona



Tú también prejuzgas y por otro lado por lo visto yo no tengo tanto tiempo libre como tú para ponerme a buscar en Google todo que por lo visto estás casi todo el día en el foro.


----------



## PiterWas (13 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> yo no tengo tanto tiempo libre como



Tienes tiempo para escribir aqui y no tienes 5 minutos para buscar en google

Mas tonto y no naces


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (13 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Tienes tiempo para escribir aqui y no tienes 5 minutos para buscar en google
> 
> Mas tonto y no naces



Por desgracia tú has nacido y con gilipollez congénita.


----------



## PiterWas (13 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Por desgracia tú has nacido



Si, para tu desgracia, para truñar en la boca a mongolos como tu

Que pena, serias mas feliz sin gente como yo


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (13 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Si, para tu desgracia, para truñar en la boca a mongolos como tu
> 
> Que pena, serias mas feliz sin gente como yo



Siempre cortas el texto que te conviene citar, eres aparte de un maleducado un manipulador, te pareces a los medios de desinformación, yo soy feliz, existas o no, pero sería el doble de feliz si los amargados como tú, que pagan sus problemas con los demás, no existieran.


----------



## PiterWas (13 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Siempre cortas el texto que te conviene citar, eres aparte de un maleducado un manipulador, te pareces a los medios de desinformación, yo soy feliz, existas o no, pero sería el doble de feliz si los amargados como tú, que pagan sus problemas con los demás, no existieran.



Ya eres tan tonto que hasta te inventas lo que no hay y mi vida

Corto el texto para resumir tus tontadas

*PEDAZO DE MONGOLO NEURO AMORFO *


----------



## Hagakurenomi (13 Dic 2021)

Esto cuenta como polvo, sean cuales sean vuestros géneros.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (14 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Ya eres tan tonto que hasta te inventas lo que no hay y mi vida
> 
> Corto el texto para resumir tus tontadas
> 
> *PEDAZO DE MONGOLO NEURO AMORFO *



El que se inventa las cosas eres tú pedazo de gilipollas amorfo con 3 patas


----------



## PiterWas (14 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> El que se inventa las cosas eres tú pedazo de gilipollas amorfo con 3 patas



A ver , que cosas me invento? donde estan?

Te vas a inventar tambien que yo me invento cosas??

Osea, no paras de hacer el mongolo, se ve que te gusta tragar caca


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (14 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> A ver , que cosas me invento? donde estan?
> 
> Te vas a inventar tambien que yo me invento cosas??
> 
> Osea, no paras de hacer el mongolo, se ve que te gusta tragar caca



No me invento que tú te inventes cosas, la verdad es que te inventas cosas sobre los usuarios, de cómo son, de que género son, etc. Te mientes a tí mismo cuando acusas a alguien de ser algo que no es. Tú mismo te retratas al escribir en el foro y no quedas nada bien.


----------



## PiterWas (14 Dic 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> No me invento que tú te inventes cosas, la verdad es que te inventas cosas sobre los usuarios, de cómo son, de que género son, etc. Te mientes a tí mismo cuando acusas a alguien de ser algo que no es. Tú mismo te retratas al escribir en el foro y no quedas nada bien.



Peor eres tu que te inventas que eres una tia


----------



## Malvender (14 Dic 2021)

Ella enseñando la denuncia y todos los foreros mirando en realidad sus tetas


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (15 Dic 2021)

PiterWas dijo:


> Peor eres tu que te inventas que eres una tia



Yo no me invento eso, tú te inventas que soy un tío


----------



## supercuernos (8 Jun 2022)

La pregunta.

Es delito si ella se toca en via publica? Pues eso.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (8 Jun 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> La pregunta.
> 
> Es delito si ella se toca en via publica? Pues eso.



también lo sería


----------



## supercuernos (9 Jun 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> también lo sería



No...y lo sabes


----------

